
Facebook, Google obliged to decrypt online messages to help gov fight terrorism - whitepoplar
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-07-14/facebook-google-to-be-forced-to-decrypt-messages-fight-terrorism/8707748
======
mrmcd
"The laws of mathematics are very commendable but the only laws that apply in
Australia is the law of Australia."

Numbers aren't real in the KANGA Kingdom! Lalalalala I CAN'T HEAR YOU!

------
thinkfurther
At least HN is super sparkly clean, nothing fishy ever going on around here.
Nobody abusing flag privileges, certainly not continuedly.

Bottom of page 1:

    
    
        30. The Best Free Machine Learning Content on the Web (unsupervisedmethods.com)
            6 points by RobbieStats 4 hours ago | flag | hide | discuss
    

page 2:

    
    
        35. Facebook, Google obliged to decrypt online messages to help gov fight terrorism (abc.net.au)
            12 points by whitepoplar 1 hour ago | unvote | flag | hide | discuss
    

Twice the points, a quarter of the time, but it's just so... I'm looking for a
really strong word here... _inappropriate_ that it just has to be sunk before
it can do any damage.

~~~
dpkonofa
I'm totally missing your point here. Care to explain it?

~~~
thinkfurther
My "point" is that I'm disgusted at how this story got actively pushed off the
front page within an hour. Time pushes articles down, points push them up,
flags sink them. Since HN doesn't show flags, comparing stories that are close
to each other in position, but differ a lot in points and time passed, or have
a similar age and score but a very different position, is kind of the only way
to catch on to that. I don't have a problem with that other article being on
the front page, it was just the first thing I saw that made it very clear.

Do you see a good reason to flag this story? I can't come up with one, hence
calling it abusing flagging privileges. Those have been stripped from people
in the past and their flags undone, but I guess that's just random and nothing
to do with actual site hygiene.

~~~
brad0
I agree with you. There is definitely some other factors that affect the
ranking of stories.

Anyone know what these rules could be?

~~~
thinkfurther
One of them is having a lot of comments in relation to the score, but I don't
know when exactly that kicks in.

------
Canada
"Encryption has also featured in attack planning for incidents such as the
2015 Paris attacks."

This just keeps getting repeated over and over as if it's true.

~~~
netsharc
The attackers also wore socks. Ban socks!

------
maxehmookau
> He said the UK's chief cryptographer had assured him the new approach was
> feasible.

As a brit, as far as I can tell, the UK has no such job title as "chief
cryptographer" or even anything similar.

------
sandov
It makes me so mad to know that these morons are in charge of a developed
country. I would love to see protests and massive backlash for this, but I
know it's not gonna happen.

------
netsharc
When Facebook Messenger had XMPP, one could connect to their network using
Pidgin or Adium, and run OTR
([https://otr.cypherpunks.ca/](https://otr.cypherpunks.ca/)), encrypting the
message making it look like you're sending and receiving cyphertexts over the
chat apps (Indeed that's what you would see if you look at the chat logs).

Which makes me wonder if there's an OTR browser plugin...

------
type0
What do they mean by "other criminals"? Is it that those who were previously
been convicted for something will now be monitored? If in the future we'll
find out that they monitor everyone will it mean that all aussies are
criminals? Australia acted as a jail for the English once upon a time, it
seems that their politicians still have the prison guard mentality.

------
glasz
terrorism. terrorism! aren't you scared yet?! FOREIGNERS WITH BEARDS!

